# whats the most popular army in fantasy?



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

as the title says. ANy ideas


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it depends on where you live and what new army is released. where i live now its wood elf and high elf where i used to live it was empire or chaos what i do know is that a well painted wood elf army generally makes more money on ebay than any other


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

ild have to say high elves to many little evil magicky thingies to count


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

in grand tournaments the Empire, Dwarfs, and High Elves seem to feature the most but theres not much in it.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I would think dwarves as they are in the starter set and people just seem to like the little stuntys, but varies from place to place.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

In my local in dependds on what the new shiny thing is, everyone has the habbit of jumping on the band wagon when armies get re-released.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think orks there is 3 ork players at club


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't really know, at my local GW there is a wide variety of different armies and there is not really more than 2 people playing the same army in fantasy. Which is very VERY good as you get to experience almost every different army.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

either Dwarves or Empire IMHO


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

There is quite a lot of Dwarve


----------

